# Need helps



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
I have this problem in my 90g discus community tank.
Looks like root rot and leaves are melting. Never get any lush green grow from plants in big tank, except in my 30g shrimp tank.

lighting: 4 x 54W CF 4'
filter: Eheim 2218
water change 2x a week, aquarium salt added each time
dosing: Flouish once a week, Excel once a week
water condition: not tested.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

the second picture looks like the plant might be planted too deep


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If the melting/rotting plants are Vallisneria (as it appears they might be in the pictures), the Flourish Excel will cause them to melt. Sagittaria are fine with Excel though (and they look very similar). Not all plants toloerate Excel/Metricide well.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Presume that they are not tolerate to Excel, but they will have black algae issue along the line. Right now, I have several large amano shrimps and cherry shrimps in tank to take care of algae growth. 
And I will double check on all plants' depth and remove those melted one.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

It could also be aquarium salt that is causing the melt. Salt is bad for plants. I don't recall discus being a brackish fish. someone could filled in on this.

ADD: You have a lot of light for a planted discus tank without pressurized CO2. This will lead to algae no matter what you try. Discus pollute a lot and without CO2, plants cannot keep up with the growth to use up the nutrients. If you can, cut back on light to 2x 54w


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> It could also be aquarium salt that is causing the melt. Salt is bad for plants. I don't recall discus being a brackish fish. someone could filled in on this.
> 
> ADD: You have a lot of light for a planted discus tank without pressurized CO2. This will lead to algae no matter what you try. Discus pollute a lot and without CO2, plants cannot keep up with the growth to use up the nutrients. If you can, cut back on light to 2x 54w


Very good points my friend !


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

EDGE said:


> It could also be aquarium salt that is causing the melt. Salt is bad for plants. I don't recall discus being a brackish fish. someone could filled in on this.
> 
> ADD: You have a lot of light for a planted discus tank without pressurized CO2. This will lead to algae no matter what you try. Discus pollute a lot and without CO2, plants cannot keep up with the growth to use up the nutrients. If you can, cut back on light to 2x 54w


Good advise Eric. I need to try that.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus are cichlids and cichlids can tolerate brackish water, but salt is not good for plants as Eric mentioned....

maybe try to not add any salt cut down the excel dosing and add a few more plants to suck up the nutrients, Bolbitis and Java fern have heavy root systems and would be great for that purpose!

also you could try running 2 t5 for 8hrs and then have the other 2 t5 come on for only 3...


----------

